# Black Water Tank Flushing Cleaning



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

I am considering alternatives for flushing out the black water tank, and wanted some opinions.

There are several out there, the quickie flush, the no fuss flush, the tornado flush.... Are any of them better than the other, or easier/harder to install?


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

There was another one mentioned about flush king, here is the info about it that may help you decide.

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/220-black-water-tank-odor.html


----------



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the good info, I will let you know what I go with and how it works.


----------

